# hegner parts?



## sunnybob (8 Dec 2016)

looking over my hegner I see the bellows has gone rigid and also split.

Hegner list the bellows at £23 plus postage, but they are also out of stock.
Anyone got any cheaper supplier that might actually have one?
Its an old multicut 2S


----------



## novocaine (8 Dec 2016)

don't bother, they barely work anyway. if you want a draft across your fingers buy an aquarium air pump.


----------



## linkshouse (8 Dec 2016)

I agree with Novacaine. 

I got an aquarium pump off ebay for around £7 if memory serves.

It also has the advantage that the output doesn't drop when the saw is on low speed.

Phill


----------



## sunnybob (8 Dec 2016)

Strangely, that was my first thought when I saw the 23 quid ticket.

I had not twigged that the output dropped with speed, so yes, time to visit the pet shop.


----------



## novocaine (8 Dec 2016)

of cause, if you put your blade on upside down it clears the sawdust for you.


----------



## sunnybob (8 Dec 2016)

True, but I cant stand the flapping when the work piece bounces up and down on the flatbed.
And what silly person came up with the idea of blowing the dust straight into your face?
I'll put a couple elbows in the aquarium pipe and blow it sideways.


----------



## NazNomad (8 Dec 2016)

+1 for an aquarium pump.


----------



## loftyhermes (8 Dec 2016)

When the bellows went on one of my Deltas I got a dogs squeeky toy (a rugby ball), took the squeeker out put the hose in the hole and glued it under the bottom arm.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## sunnybob (8 Dec 2016)

Ah, but that robs me of horsepower!

And of course you get the same effect. slow speed equals slow dust removal.


----------



## scrimper (8 Dec 2016)

Hegner spares are ridiculously overpriced, How on earth can they charge £23 for a plastic bellows, As I have mentioned before when my on/off switch went o/c they wanted £24 + p&p, it's a bog standard mini rocker that can be bought at most electronic suppliers for less than £1.00! Hegner make superb saws but they know how to charge for spare parts!


----------



## martinka (8 Dec 2016)

I haven't tried it, but I am sure a universal CV boot from the local motor factors would do the job.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (8 Dec 2016)

Hegner is overrated


----------



## sunnybob (9 Dec 2016)

Their spares prices arent over rated, thats for sure.

Metal quality is good though. every part is cast steel or alli. And i know this one has survived 5 owners and an international shipper.


----------



## scrimper (12 Dec 2016)

Dominik Pierog":ki4sw8tb said:


> Hegner is overrated



Afraid I disagree with that comment, I bought my Hegner in 1999 and I think it's brilliant, mine is in regular use and both my 9yr old and 12 yr old grandsons use it all the time.
It's built like a 'brick chicken house' and is one of those quality machines that will still be good and working in many years time. Yes they are expensive and spares prices are ridiculous but I have never ever regretted buying mine. 

I know it sounds silly but every time I use it I get a good feeling about the thing which is not true with some other machines I have bought. 

_(note, although spares prices are ridiculous breakdowns are very rare, I have had one on/off switch faulty in 17 years)_


----------



## novocaine (12 Dec 2016)

there is a chap in Whitby, works outside for most of the year under a tarp (i've seen him working in march and october in the same year) next to Wesley Hall, leaves his saw outside, cuts tons of mdf signs a year (kid's names, that sort of thing), reckon his saws been sat there 2 years although he might move it inside in the winter months. uses a hegner, it was looking a bit rough last time I went over there, but worked flawlessly anyway. I'd say that was as good an advert for them as can be. 
Still can't afford one though, sticking with my aging modified clarke that rattles and rolls but still cuts well enough for me.  no such thing as spare parts for it either, they have to be made.


----------



## martinka (13 Dec 2016)

novocaine":24x1plzb said:


> there is a chap in Whitby, works outside for most of the year under a tarp (i've seen him working in march and october in the same year) next to Wesley Hall, leaves his saw outside, cuts tons of mdf signs a year (kid's names, that sort of thing), reckon his saws been sat there 2 years although he might move it inside in the winter months. uses a hegner, it was looking a bit rough last time I went over there, but worked flawlessly anyway. I'd say that was as good an advert for them as can be.
> Still can't afford one though, sticking with my aging modified clarke that rattles and rolls but still cuts well enough for me.  no such thing as spare parts for it either, they have to be made.



I got to know John well over the years as I get to Whitby a lot. His saw was a little worse for wear last year, one of the bearings kept coming loose, but it's been renovated now. It is, or was, top of the Hegner range - Polycut 3 I think - and is knocking on a bit. He used to use it daily at a company he worked for before going self-employed, so it's done a hell of a lot of work. Belt drive, no quick tensioner or quick clamp, and the tension rod was a piece of threaded bar and a couple of 6mm nuts, until I made something a bit better for it. The Henry vacs he uses haven't fared as well, he's worn 2 or 3 out.


----------



## Claymore (13 Dec 2016)

..........


----------



## martinka (14 Dec 2016)

Interesting he certainly is, Brian. Spends his spare time on Redcar beach with his sand yacht. I went to visit him at his home up near Saltburn a few weeks ago and came back with a graphics tablet, which is brilliant for working on scroll saw patterns. Takes a bit of getting used to using the pen though, completely different to using a mouse.


----------



## Claymore (14 Dec 2016)

.......


----------



## scrimper (14 Dec 2016)

Agree about the graphics tablet, it seems much more natural using a pen rather than a mouse especially in programmes like Photoshop and Coreldraw but they take a hell of a lot of getting used too!


----------

